# Flea market score



## melsdad (Jan 18, 2014)

Wife made me stop at an indoor flea market this afternoon. It was mostly a craft show...what fun. There was however a nice old guy setup in the corner with some old tools. Mostly old planes and wood working tools, but he had some machinist tools as well. I spied a nice old pair of Brown & Sharp 5-6" mics. In the case. The price tag said $35 and he informed me that all tools were 30% off today. I did some calculations and slightly low balled an offer to him and took them home for $20. Moral of the story is not all craft shows are bad.
	

		
			
		

		
	




sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## daveyscrap (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice find !


----------



## Hexhead (Feb 14, 2014)

I didn't see a standard in the box. I would buy one it you didn't get one with it to see if it need calibrating Great find.


----------



## melsdad (Feb 14, 2014)

I ran it thru our QC department at work and it was right on.

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## mekanix48 (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice score, I have never picked anything like this up... yet   :thinking: Must make an effort this year to call in to more flea markets.. 'car boot sales' as is known here in UK.

George


----------



## uncle harry (Feb 15, 2014)

While it was a while back, I scored 5 "virgin" carbide burrs 1/4 shank & 1 tin coated center drill for  35 bucks.


----------

